# KARAMBIT DVD - Sayoc Kali



## Sun_Helmet (Apr 28, 2004)

Newly released KARAMBIT DVD utilizing Sayoc Kali methods.

This is a ground breaking Karambit DVD that will open some eyes!

TONS of info and many questions about the karambit's applicability and lethality answered.

For example: test cutting on TWO layers of ribs suspended (for higher leverage difficulty) to SHOW just what a karambit can cut through. 

Another is how a karambit will NOT get hooked or caught in bone.

Using the karambit to move an attacker around by Tuhon Tom Kier.

Sayoc Template on vital targets.

A look at  Indonesian methods displayed by Guro Ken Pannell.

Drills and concepts by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo... one of the most sought after Karambit instructors.

Check it out at:
http://tinyurl.com/32xq6

or visit sayoc.com 

--Rafael--
---------
--------
--------


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 28, 2004)

This should be a really good DVD (yes, mine is already on order).  Most of the names are familiar to readers of this board (Tuhons Kier and Dionaldo); If you don't know Ken Pannell he is a very talented martial artist and a great instructor,


----------

